# Wet Dreams For Married Men



## repunzel (May 31, 2008)

Hello guys,

I was having a nap yesterday afternoon,my husband came and lay next to me,but woke up and had a shower...i asked him why and he told me that he had a dream and he came a bit...i was so annoyed of this after a good nite pleasure we had the next day he had this sexual dream...

I asked him did you see the person in the dream he said no, and he cant remember much of it and that it was good...This made me really very upset...

why do men get wet dreams?and is it normal for married men even if their sex life with their wife is high rated!

Can anyone please help me get over these feelings...cause i started thinking all weird things in my head about him....


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

It is perfectly normal for men to have wet dreams no mater how high their sexual activity is. It is certainly not a reflection on his partner. Since he can’t remember much of it write it up to a memory of the last time you two were together and move on. Nothing worth worrying about here.


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

He can no more control his wet dream as you can control your heart beat or any of your dreams.

draconis


----------



## happilymarried67 (May 7, 2008)

I would be happy that the previous evening had such an affect on my husband that he ended up napping about it and waking up with tissues.  It's okay and perfectly normal for it to happen try not to be upset. It happens to women too we just don't show any signs


----------



## mollyL (Dec 31, 2007)

Good grief. You have to have enough going on in your life to not make an issue of a wet dream. They are a physiological fact, and as Draconis said, uncontrollable. Trying to insert yourself in this situation is totally unfair to your husband.
You don't say if you have children. If you have sons, for God's sake don't make a federal case out of their emissions, should you come to find they have them (which they will). Bottom line: Get off your man's case!!!


----------



## repunzel (May 31, 2008)

mollyL said:


> Good grief. You have to have enough going on in your life to not make an issue of a wet dream. They are a physiological fact, and as Draconis said, uncontrollable. Trying to insert yourself in this situation is totally unfair to your husband.
> You don't say if you have children. If you have sons, for God's sake don't make a federal case out of their emissions, should you come to find they have them (which they will). Bottom line: Get off your man's case!!!


chill,i was just wondering and thinking thats all..am just sensitive and it just made me jealouse...

I know my brother has been through that experince...

anyways nothing to fret abt it...i guess after everyones positive reply...

Thanks!!!!


----------



## repunzel (May 31, 2008)

happilymarried67 said:


> I would be happy that the previous evening had such an affect on my husband that he ended up napping about it and waking up with tissues.  It's okay and perfectly normal for it to happen try not to be upset. It happens to women too we just don't show any signs




 I guess am just tooo sensitive of everything that ticks me..


----------



## irishgirl77 (May 14, 2008)

repunzel said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I was having a nap yesterday afternoon,my husband came and lay next to me,but woke up and had a shower...i asked him why and he told me that he had a dream and he came a bit...i was so annoyed of this after a good nite pleasure we had the next day he had this sexual dream...
> 
> ...


I can understand your feelings and concerns. While I don't think it's anything to worry about, I still understand your worries. I'm very sensitive and can be jealous as well depending on the circumstances. Some of us are more sensitive than others and that's ok. I really would chalk it up to the night you two had that made him have that dream.


----------



## mollyL (Dec 31, 2007)

repunzel said:


> chill,i was just wondering and thinking thats all..am just sensitive and it just made me jealouse...
> 
> I know my brother has been through that experince...
> 
> ...


That was not what you said, and you blew off everyone's comment. What's the point of asking for advice if you're not prepared to hear anything contrary? If you think that everyone but me gave you positive comment, you need to read the thread one more time.


----------



## happilymarried67 (May 7, 2008)

repunzel said:


> I guess am just tooo sensitive of everything that ticks me..



Your pregnant, that is one big reason why you are so sensitive. All those hormonal changes going on in your body makes you nuts sometimes. Been there, done that  Enjoy your day


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

wet dreams are normal not much you can do about it, except if you see your hubby having a sexual dream....you should take advantage of the situation 

I know I am weird that 95% of my fantasies involve my wife, I am a rare breed. My wife claims she has no fantasies and when she uses her vibrator she thinks of nothing....I am like ok honey...no George clooney? no Bratt Pitt??? LOL

Again nothing wrong with looking at the menu as long as you do not order.

Your hubby was probably dreaming about you anyway....ie the night before.


----------



## repunzel (May 31, 2008)

happilymarried67 said:


> Your pregnant, that is one big reason why you are so sensitive. All those hormonal changes going on in your body makes you nuts sometimes. Been there, done that  Enjoy your day



:iagree:
Thanks babe,its really crazy...pregnancy is one hell of a journey...in both good and bad ways...the clinic told me i had lost weight after my last visit...but i wonder why when i eat like a pig..cud be hormones and stress...just gets to me..


----------



## repunzel (May 31, 2008)

GAsoccerman said:


> wet dreams are normal not much you can do about it, except if you see your hubby having a sexual dream....you should take advantage of the situation
> 
> I know I am weird that 95% of my fantasies involve my wife, I am a rare breed. My wife claims she has no fantasies and when she uses her vibrator she thinks of nothing....I am like ok honey...no George clooney? no Bratt Pitt??? LOL
> 
> ...


hehe nice one...Mh u never know he mite be cause both of us had a good time the night before...

Ur wife is lucky since u always fantasise about her...good good 

Our sex life has been very good despite of all the ups and downs we have but sometimes it becomes less due to all the stress....


----------



## repunzel (May 31, 2008)

mollyL said:


> That was not what you said, and you blew off everyone's comment. What's the point of asking for advice if you're not prepared to hear anything contrary? If you think that everyone but me gave you positive comment, you need to read the thread one more time.


I didnt mean to sound that you didnt give me a positive reply everyone did and so did you in your perspective....i just took it easy and mentioned no need to fret about it after the positive replies from everyone...

Though u sounded quite harsh...

its life eh..


----------



## repunzel (May 31, 2008)

irishgirl77 said:


> I can understand your feelings and concerns. While I don't think it's anything to worry about, I still understand your worries. I'm very sensitive and can be jealous as well depending on the circumstances. Some of us are more sensitive than others and that's ok. I really would chalk it up to the night you two had that made him have that dream.


THANK YOU  u see where am coming from....


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

One of the things that occurs during deep sleep cycles for both men and women are erections of their respective naughty bits.

With or without it resulting in an emission.

This can happen several times a night. And it doesn't have to be associated with a sexual fantasy either.

Basically, it is the brain checking out functions during sleep. any pleasure is a random side benefit.


----------

